# Park city, UT and Jackson, WY in one trip



## Ann-Marie (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm thinking of looking for timeshares in park city, UT and Jackson, Wy to do a 2-3 week trip. Where else should I consider if we go out that way. I would maybe like to see Yellowstone National Park. I have not looked on RCI yet. I could bank my next years weeks with SFX if that worked better. We are thinking of going sometime between June and September of 2017. Thanks


----------



## lizap (Oct 18, 2015)

Ann-Marie,  we just did this trip.  Can't help you with TSs in the area.  We stayed at the Waldorf-Astoria in Park City (1 bedroom suite with kitchen) and the Rustic Inn Spa Suites in Jackson.  A few observations:  I suppose if you've never been to Park City, it's worth a couple of nights.  When we go back, we will spend most of our time in Yellowstone.  Yellowstone is shaped like a figure 8, and the most beautiful quadrant with the most animal sightings is the Northeast.  The road between Billings, MT and Monmouth is supposed to be spectacular.  Disappointed in Jackson, as it is very touristy and expensive. We will use Billings as our base next time and possibly spend a couple of nights in Jackson on the return.  Try to take the exit on the West side that goes through West Yellowstone and then head South, going over Teton pass to Jackson. This is one of the most scenic drives I've ever been on, passing through the rolling hills of Idaho, where potatoes are grown.  I would try to go so that you will be there around the last week of Sept. to very early Oct. as the Aspens are gorgeous this time of year in the Grand Tetons.




Ann-Marie said:


> I'm thinking of looking for timeshares in park city, UT and Jackson, Wy to do a 2-3 week trip. Where else should I consider if we go out that way. I would maybe like to see Yellowstone National Park. I have not looked on RCI yet. I could bank my next years weeks with SFX if that worked better. We are thinking of going sometime between June and September of 2017. Thanks


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 18, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks. I'm wondering if we should just stay in a hotel for a few days in Park City and then go to Yellowstone and Teton. Or maybe in reverse.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 18, 2015)

Whichever direction you wanted to go, you'd find much to see/do in the area. Many find that flying in/out of SLC is less expensive, but a good bit of driving is involved. It's about 5 hours between Yellowstone/Grand Teton area and SLC/Park City.

With the millions of people who visit these parks each Summer, and general lack of timeshares in he area, you'd be well advised to nail down reservations first then build your sightseeing around them.

Jim


----------



## lizap (Oct 18, 2015)

That's what we did.  Flew into and out Salt Lake City.  It is a long drive to Jackson (about 5 hours) and not a particularly pretty one.  We went one way (north of SLC through Idaho) and came back another (south from Jackson through Wyoming).  Most of the drive back was downright ugly. Jackson does have an airport and some service with larger jets.  I noticed a United jet when we passed.  Boise might be a possibility. It had been 45 years since I had been to Jackson.  Not surprisingly, it has changed, and not for the better.  Good restaurants are difficult to find (there are some restaurants, but relatively speaking, they don't measure up) and  are expensive.  Be prepared for lots and lots of people.  Jackson and Yellowstone are 'discovered', and I get the feeling it's kind of like driving through a large wildlife park; the animals are used to lots of spectators.  I noticed some black bears that didn't even move as gawkers passed by within a few feet..




Passepartout said:


> Whichever direction you wanted to go, you'd find much to see/do in the area. Many find that flying in/out of SLC is less expensive, but a good bit of driving is involved. It's about 5 hours between Yellowstone/Grand Teton area and SLC/Park City.
> 
> With the millions of people who visit these parks each Summer, and general lack of timeshares in he area, you'd be well advised to nail down reservations first then build your sightseeing around them.
> 
> Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2015)

I think of Park City as more of a Winter kind of place.  It's pretty in Summer, but after you've seen it, then what?

I've been to Yellowstone numerous times, and will be happy going back again.  For as much as it doesn't change, it seems to be different each time. Each part of the Park has its own appeal, and no matter how much time you spend there, you can't see it all.  Awesome place. Early Summer season will have the most baby animals to be seen.

Jackson is a great town, for what it is, and isn't.  Yes, it's touristy. What else is in town to see or do? Not a lot right in the town.  But outside the town, there is plenty to see.  And of course, Grand Tetons National Park is pretty spectacular.

Ann-Marie, if you want to try something fun, get out a map, and look at this idea:  Fly into Bozeman, Montana, rent a car, and drive down into Yellowstone through the North Entrance.  (Yellowstone is a square shape, and there are five entrances - North, Northeast, East, South, and West.)  There are timeshares in and near West Yellowstone, but there are also a lot of motels and B&B options.  You can also book a hotel room inside the Park.  Staying in West Yellowstone is the easiest way to see the Park during the day, and have a place to stay after dark.

Explore your way around Yellowstone, and when you've seen enough, drive out the South Entrance, to spend time in Grand Tetons National Park, and see Jackson.  Maybe stay over a night or two. Then if you want to, drive down to Park City for another day or two. Turn in your rental car in Salt Lake City, and fly home from there.

A trip like this will give you options of seeing lots of things, but none of it will feel like it's too much to do all at once.

Dave


----------



## lizap (Oct 18, 2015)

I strongly suggest the Northeast entrance driving the Beartooth hwy from Billings into Yellowstone.  Charles Kuwart called this one of the most beautiful drives in America.  Keep in mind that this road can close in early Fall.  On our next trip, we will probably fly into Billings.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, exactly what we did about 5 years ago. Week 1 in Park City, week 2 Yellowstone, week 3 Jackson, all 3 timeshares. We flew in and out of SLC, beginning in late June, into first half of July.

It goes w/o saying that there is more than enough to see and do in Yellowstone and Grand Tetons for a week each. 

IMO there was also plenty of fun stuff for us to do near enough to Park City, if you like to hike, and to drive some. A few of the more memorable daytrips off the top off my head were Deer Valley lift + hike, Sundance lift + hike plus Alpine Scenic Loop Drive, Snowbird lift + walk because it was mostly under snow still, Olympic Village where we watched folks dry-ski off the jumps doing spectacular flips etc into the pool. It was also nice for us near-sea-level-east-coasters to have an extra day or 2 to relax and acclimate to the altitude before hitting the ground with non-stop 12-hour sightseeing days - I think we went outlet shopping. 

And we detoured on the way from Park City to Yellowstone, to visit Craters of the Moon National Monument. Gorgeous, wish we'd had more time there.

But if you only have 2 weeks, skip Park City and go to Yellowstone and Jackson. We just went back to Yellowstone for a second whole week this past Sept and wouldn't have minded some extra days. It's big and impossible to do it justice in a week.

Edited to add: yes on Beartooth, what lizap said. We did that between Yellowstone and Jackson. Are you in SC or NY now?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Edited to add: yes on Beartooth, what lizap said. We did that between Yellowstone and Jackson. Are you in SC or NY now?




Last time we were in Yellowstone, in early June of that year, the Beartooth Highway was still snowed in.  Timing is everything. Plan ahead.

Dave


----------



## Laurie (Oct 18, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Last time we were in Yellowstone, in early June of that year, the Beartooth Highway was still snowed in.  Timing is everything. Plan ahead.


Yup, and it closed for at least a few days this past September - just when Leslie (shaggy) planned to go!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow, thanks everyone for your suggestions. First, I need to get a map of that area. It will make it easier. 
Also, we will probably aim for a three week trip. We are retired and have all the time in the world!  Also, we want to escape South Carolina in July and August.


----------



## exyeh (Oct 19, 2015)

How far from Jackson to Grand Teton NP? Is it good to stay in a timeshare at Jackson to visit the park daily?
Is there any timeshare for Grand Teton NP?


----------



## zinger1457 (Oct 19, 2015)

exyeh said:


> How far from Jackson to Grand Teton NP? Is it good to stay in a timeshare at Jackson to visit the park daily?
> Is there any timeshare for Grand Teton NP?



Grand Teton NP starts just a few miles from Jackson but you have to drive 20-30 miles to get to the entrance gate as I recall.  There are several timeshares located in Jackson.  Teton Village is closer and a nice place to stay with several lodging choices but not sure if they have any timeshares.  There are also several lodges located inside the park but they book up fast during the peak season.  I would use Jackson as a home base for visiting Grand Teton NP but not Yellowstone.  There are better choices to stay if visiting Yellowstone, West Yellowstone would be a good choice and has at least one timeshare that I know of and stayed at.  Lodging inside Yellowstone would be even better but requires reservations well in advance.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 19, 2015)

Park City is a great town with great restaurants and lots of activities in the summer (and winter) including world class mountain biking, very good hiking, golf, etc. Due to its mining town heritage, it is picturesque. Lots of great timeshares in the area including 2 Marriott, a Wyndham, and a Worldmark. 

I've been to Jackson Hole as well and that area is also great. But very few timeshares and the hotel lodging is going to be expensive in the summer. 

Because Park City is near Salt Lake City, a big city, Park City feels suburban and  not remote like Jackson.


----------



## lizap (Oct 19, 2015)

The problem I have with Park City and many other areas in Utah is I like trees. While there are a few, nothing like the Appalachians region near you.. But it is nice to visit other areas of the country.  When we return, we will skip Park City and focus on the Northeast quadrant of Yellowstone.



Marathoner said:


> Park City is a great town with great restaurants and lots of activities in the summer (and winter) including world class mountain biking, very good hiking, golf, etc. Due to its mining town heritage, it is picturesque. Lots of great timeshares in the area including 2 Marriott, a Wyndham, and a Worldmark.
> 
> I've been to Jackson Hole as well and that area is also great. But very few timeshares and the hotel lodging is going to be expensive in the summer.
> 
> Because Park City is near Salt Lake City, a big city, Park City feels suburban and  not remote like Jackson.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 19, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> There are several timeshares located in Jackson.  Teton Village is closer and a nice place to stay with several lodging choices but not sure if they have any timeshares.


Yes, there is a timeshare in Teton Village, that's where we stayed, and it's an excellent location IMO - close to the "back" (more southwestern) entrance to the park.  There's an area you drive by where moose hang out regularly close to the road, we had frequent sightings especially on the way back to our lodging near dusk.


----------



## exyeh (Oct 20, 2015)

Would you give the TS name? And which exchange co it belongs to?


----------



## Laurie (Oct 20, 2015)

exyeh said:


> Would you give the TS name? And which exchange co it belongs to?


Jackson Hole Racquet Club, a nice condo complex, trades in both RCI and II. It's actually between Wilson and Teton Village, on Moose Wilson Rd (thus the moose sightings!), which continues up to the back entrance to the park.

Also we enjoyed the cable car in Teton Village, where we had a wonderful hike at the top, up to a snowy ridge in July. It's the only time we got into the Tetons, rather than seeing them from below - a very memorable day, recommended wherever you stay.


----------



## exyeh (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the info! I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 20, 2015)

exyeh said:


> Would you give the TS name? And which exchange co it belongs to?



Looking at what you own, it looks like you may get more equitable exchanges (II) around Park City, UT than around Jackson Hole. Those around Jackson/Yellowstone are a bit more rustic than you may be expecting, and hence, you may feel you are exchanging much 'better' weeks than you are able to get. 

Of course, I may be nuts, too. In the hotels inside Yellowstone/Grand Teton, they barely crack a smile charging $300/night with no TV, Phone, internet, and some have a bath down the hall.

Jim


----------



## funtime (Oct 20, 2015)

Park City has a lot of trades and rentals on TradingPlaces.com including short stays


----------



## Laurie (Oct 31, 2015)

*Regarding the Grand Teton NP access road from Teton Village:*

Here's some news about a proposed plan to limit traffic on Moose-Wilson Road, because of all the wildlife there. Apparently it has been closed intermittently due to bear activity:

http://www.nationalparkstraveler.co...eases-draft-management-plan-moose-wilson-road


----------



## Wyominguy (Nov 2, 2015)

*Yellowstone area thoughts*

We lived east of Yellowstone Park for the past 33 years and only recently moved back to the Midwest. If you want to avoid the crowds either get up early as most tourists do not start moving around until 10:00 am or travel in September as the weather is great and most people are back home since their kids are back in school.  

I would suggest staying at a lodge just outside the park.  I have a former student who runs the Shoshone Lodge just outside the east entrance. Not resort quality but clean and not expensive and would allow you to explore the park.   FYI, if you do choose to drive from Salt Lake City it is NOT ugly to drive it from Evanston, WY north thru Afton. The folks above must have driven through Rock Springs.  

There are some timeshare resorts in the West Yellowstone area.  Please feel free to contact me if you have specific questions that I could help with.

Neil


----------

